# First time fishing in months



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Headin out to Sykes later. Hopefully its not too windy. Will report back later!


----------



## Sethro (Feb 10, 2014)

Hope you catch something! We might head out this weekend if the weather is right and there's some fish there.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

The Mogan Man & I are out here right now. Seems as though there's not a fish in the bay... Haha.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

ThaFish said:


> The Mogan Man & I are out here right now. Seems as though there's not a fish in the bay... Haha.


 Hope you guys have some good runs. I had planned on being out there all night but the girlfriend decided to come and bless me with her uhm...presents. Not a typo :no:
Good luck guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

U guys have any luck?


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good luck and tight lines


----------



## New2Florida (Jan 29, 2014)

Been out here for 2 hrs so far not a sign of life


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dimebag said:


> U guys have any luck?


Nada. It was dead out there man! Need the weather to make up it's mind so the fish in the bay start biting again.


----------



## froggy (Feb 7, 2014)

Smarty said:


> Hope you guys have some good runs. I had planned on being out there all night but the girlfriend decided to come and bless me with her uhm...presents. Not a typo :no:
> Good luck guys! :thumbsup:


does she have a pal with no or low standards? lmao....?

just playing, unless....

checked my pier 2day and the bait is there but tiny....2-3 more weeks and ...
i will b the fisher king...lmao..

perdido bay hwy 99 boat launch...


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

froggy said:


> does she have a pal with no or low standards? lmao....?
> 
> just playing, unless....
> 
> ...


 :laughing: Sorry dude. She kicked her old running friend to the curb when she started seeing me. That chick was trouble anyway and I wouldn't wish her on an enemy even though she ain't bad looking. Gold digger and really damaged goods all rolled up into one! 
I'm also seeing very small minnows popping up everywhere in salt and brackish water from Milton to Sikes. A good flashlight at night and you can see them. Now if the shrimp will come out of hiding maybe it'll pick up soon :yes:


----------



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Been out there twice in the last week and nothing's even takin shrimp. Rough times.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Y'all need that secret bait...riddle this. What lives in tiny holes and has a bite like you wouldn't believe. 

If you've got a pump your in the game, if not there few and far between. But I assure you sheepies are there!


----------



## New2Florida (Jan 29, 2014)

Haha crabs or ghost all you need


----------



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

We fish for em at pickens with fiddlers. Never seen any at sykes. Any advice?


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

New2Florida said:


> Haha crabs or ghost all you need


Them Casper baits!


----------



## Matdfhew (Mar 9, 2014)

Seems as though there's not a fish in the bay... Haha.


----------



## CoolBlueDude (Mar 12, 2014)

Any luck at Sykes yet Planning on going out there this weekend.


----------



## Kefhllie (Mar 14, 2014)

Seems as though there's not a fish in the bay... Haha.


----------



## CoolBlueDude (Mar 12, 2014)

You reckon anything would go after the Berkeley "Gulp Alive" bait? I go some regular shrimp and ghost shrimp and some 3" swimming mullet yesterday thinking that would help... Just curious. I've never used gulp before and heard really good things about it. Was hoping to have better luck. Any advice?


----------

